# Titolo italiano per http://znurt.org/

## Zizo

Salve a tutti,

sono nuovo di questo forum, e sono qui perché vorrei chiedere il vostro parere.

Ho appena completato la traduzione in italiano del sito Znurt.Org, e questo sondaggio è per deciderne il titolo, che nella versione originale è "the fresh ebuilds".

In lista ci sono solo poche opzioni, quindi qualsiasi idea vi venga scrivetela !!

Conto su di voi, grazie in anticipo.

----------

## danydany

- ebuild sempre freschi

- ebuild caldi caldi

- ebuild appena sfornati

----------

## Kernel78

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## riverdragon

"Ebuild appena munti" è il più simpatico (bisogna sapere chi è Larry per capire, però), ho votato per quello.

----------

## cloc3

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> bisogna sapere chi è Larry per capire, però

 

io lo so! io lo so!

```

emerge moo

```

che dici, adesso che è tornato, chiediamo a kernel78 di farci un post in risorse?

 :Smile: 

----------

## lucapost

ma son l'unico alla quale quel sito fa caccare?

tra l'altro gli aggiornamenti sembrano essere fermi al 6/2/2010

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ma son l'unico alla quale quel sito fa caccare?
> 
> tra l'altro gli aggiornamenti sembrano essere fermi al 6/2/2010

 

di certo per ora non lo uso come strumento di ricerca, ma non mi dispiace.

secondo me, lo strumento di ricerca è più usabile di quello ufficiale.

quando il numero di risposte è troppo elevato, però, la visualizzazione è tremendamente dispersiva.

con il mio apsireOne, leggo solo i primi tre risultati.

----------

## lucapost

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> leggo solo i primi tre risultati.

 

ahi ahi! con l'eta i tuoi problemi alla vista ed il restringimento del campo visivo si notano anche sull'AcerOne!

----------

## cloc3

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ahi ahi! con l'eta

 

per cortesia.

mettiamoli, questi accenti sulle a.

non è questo il forum per giocare ai bimbominchia con i linguaggi da sms.

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Zizo

Un grazie a tutti quelli che hanno risposto o votato.

Proporrò il nuovo titolo al mantainer del sito, che in questo momento è super occupato.

----------

